# Computer 'geeks' strip for charity



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

_*link removed*_

Woooohoooo, good on them, good idea, a good cause and tasteful also :up:


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I've removed the link......that's not really appropriate viewing for this site.  If someone wants to see it, they can google the story.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry about that, with no rude bits showing did not think it was bad, just wanted to say good on them for raising money.


----------

